
Docker Nut: the development environment, containerized - carmark
https://matthieudelaro.github.io/nut/
======
kristianp
So how does this compare to Vagrant?

~~~
nikolay
This looks much different. The Nutfile also hosts tasks similar to a Rakefile.
Looks like a cool project!

